# [SOLVED] music from iphone to pc



## jasdour (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello friends! 
I am posting for a first time in your forum, but it helped me in the past many times.. I have a problem that it seem to me that is simple enough, but I haven't found a solution.
I have a lot of music in my iphone (~700 songs), but I have formatted my pc (from xp to win7 64bit) without backing up the library -I know, so dumb, I completely forgot it :sigh: -and now I don't know what to do!
I want to move the songs to pc, so I can sync with it to pass some new to..
It's impossible that there isn't any app for that, but I don't have a clue..
I would appreciate any help that you can give me, I am willing to search, but I don't know where :/
Thanks in advance mates!
ps: I have a jb iphone4 with iOS 4.1


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: music from iphone to pc*

Hi Jasdour and Welcome to TSF,

If the songs you have were bought via iTunes, you can simply right-click your device in iTunes and choose "Transfer purchases from <my device".

If you didn't buy them from iTunes, theres no native support to do this. However there are third party applications to sort that out, for instance iFunBox.


----------

